# Narrow CNC Router



## JGBarry (Dec 6, 2013)

New to CNC routers and I'm not even sure if what we are trying to do is out. We are looking for a CNC Router Table that has the ability to travel somewhere between 12-24" X and 120"-144" Y. Anything in that ball park will work we are just not looking for a 4' table as will never use it. We will be using it in aluminum and hd plastics. Any insight is helpful.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi John welcome to forum.


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Good morning John, we custom fabricate cnc's, and my intent is not to try to sell you one, more to help with some info. 

It can be done, with no big problems, depending on how many axis you were going with. 3-4 etc. 4-axis would be a little more challenging, assuming you need a 3-axis, a couple of things to point out would be;

Staying true, when you have one axis that is considerably longer than the other, the base has to be rock solid. I would encourage you to at least go with 18 - 24" . At 10' to 12' on the Y-axis, anything less than 18" would require a base that will be 18" to 24" so having a machine capable of such would be fine.

Power, make sure you go with sufficient drive motors on the y-axis, and would suggest going with 2 drives for the "Y". This will keep it going straight. 

Good drivers and breakout boards. You would need to make sure the electronics are capable of delivering solid un-interrupted signal to the motors. With alot of the cheaper drives, the electronics simply loose steps, this is magnified the longer the distance. Say you started at 6" on the Y, and you were doing cuts 130" long, you would be doing this several times. Cheaper motors and electronics can do the first cut, however on subsequent passes, eventually they loose reference and every cut then on is jacked up.

Solid construction, solid electronics, equal solid execution.

Hope this helps. If you have any questions I can help with, please let me know.


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

My 2 cents worth, you will find that you are in need of a larger machine after awhile. I would go with a wider machine. If anything you can have multiple heads on a wider machine cutting 2 or 3 times the amount of material. Keeping cost down while profit increases.. Plus you will be able to do larger jobs in the future. Again just my suggestion.


----------



## JGBarry (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank for the input guys. Depending on cost I could see us going with a larger machine. As of right now it would be used for specific jobs that would keep the machine busy and really don't have a desire to go after outside work at this time. 

Who makes something that im looking for?

twcustoms- could you put something together for us?


----------



## JGBarry (Dec 6, 2013)

anymore insight?


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

If you go with a wider table you can have 2 jigs set up and while one is cutting you could be loading the other. we do this sometimes on our pod cnc.


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

John, sorry for the delay. I just now got an update on this thread. I seen where you asked if we can put something together. If you would still like for us to put something together for you please let me know.

You can send me a private message through here or my email is [email protected].


----------

